# First Watch Fixed! Kienzle Pocket Watch



## Michael P (Dec 19, 2010)

This Saturday, I bought a broken Kienzle pocket watch with a 46/0b movement (cheap, not a heirloom, perfect for tinkering). Somebody had partially taken it apart and had been unable to put it back together or even properly attach it back inside the body. I removed the balance ****, carefully put the balance shaft back in its holes and rattached the balance ****. It is now ticking away and keeping "reasonably good" time if lying face down or vertically. If lying face up, the balance wheel stops and only starts back if I give the watch a gentle shake. Thinking about it, the problem has to be on the underside of the balance ****... possibly the hole needs some cleaning and oiling.

Now that I know it is working, I can take it apart again to clean and oil it... I'm expecting an improvement in timekeeping abilities after that step. I have just ordered the required tools and supplies for this task, so I don't think I'll be able to do it before New Year.

Pics will be coming later today.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done m8. Look forward to seeing the pics. good luck.


----------



## Michael P (Dec 19, 2010)

So I took it apart again last night to check how the balance staff fit in the balance c0ck. I then tested the movement outside the case and found out that the balance wheel seems to bind when switching from "crown up" to "dial up". I will inspect the holes closer tonight.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Michael P said:


> So I took it apart again last night to check how the balance staff fit in the balance c0ck. I then tested the movement outside the case and found out that the balance wheel seems to bind when switching from "crown up" to "dial up". I will inspect the holes closer tonight.


You seem to be having some troubles with the censor there! All those holes and Co-ocks :hypocrite: Seriously though, it's a fascinating hobby and will keep you occupied for hours.....and hours...... and ......

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## Michael P (Dec 19, 2010)

Indeed it is fascinating... I never expected to be able to fix a broken mechanical watch on the first attempt.

After some more testing, I isolated the problem to either the balance pivot or the hole on the bottom of the balance endzone. I would venture the guess that the balance co-ock is slightly bent outwards as the problem vanishes if I place a finger on the balance endzone.

I am used to having troubles with censors on various forum... one seemed to dislike a common ingredient in many of my curry recipes


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have a look at the balance cap jewel as it may have come away from the jewel with the hole in. The cap jewel covers the hole in the jewel and takes the weight of the balance staff

One bit of advice if i could give with watches & pocket watches is that metal parts do not "grow" or "shrink" with age, if it is that size and made that way, then that was how the manufacturer made it, if there is a fault then it lies with another compoenent. You might try to adjust one item, which could correct your fault but then cause three others! If it has stopped working then there is a cause, and if the Balance co ck retaining screw was tight, then the fault lies somewhere else, i.e. staff / jewel fault, impulse pin binding, dried lubricant, foreign matter, balance lever bent...etc etc etc...

i'm sure others on here will give you a few more pointers


----------



## Michael P (Dec 19, 2010)

I was thinking about that as the watch had very obvious signs of having been disassembled/tampered with by somebody who had no clue. The balance was off its holes and the co-ck wasn't correctly screwed on. Also the small screws that attach the movement to the case were in the locked position but not in the recess that would have kept the movement in place.

I might take the plunge and order a replacement balance, I think I saw a source for those the other day


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gosh, sounds like your about to plunge into the deep end!! :swoon: You will need some very fine screwdrivers....

The balance is fitted in a very special manner.... it needs to be "in beat" so it has to be in the correct position in relation to the impulse lever, also the same weight and "same moment of inertia" to be used with the old hairspring, which you would have to remove away from the old balance via the central brass split collar, if it comes with it's own hairspring use that, you will have to attach it to the securing post and cross your fingers that it will be in time and not too fast or too slow as you would have to let out or remove some of the hairspring and then put in beat again.

Pick a quiet time in the day with no distractions and have a go :good:


----------

